# Lindig chippers, any info/opinions ?



## Bill G (Nov 3, 2005)

I will be looking at a Lindig chipper in the next few days. Does anyone have any experience and opinions of them. The one I am going to go look at is an older drum chipper with a Ford 360.

Bill


----------



## Koa Man (Nov 5, 2005)

I would hesitate to buy an old chipper that I could not get parts for. I had actually placed an order for a Lindig around 1986 thorough a dealer here. Put a 20% down payment and waited 3 months, no chipper and the dealer could not get a firm build date from Lindig. He refunded my deposit and I bought a Morbark.


----------



## Bill G (Nov 6, 2005)

I understand the parts may be a problem. I was hoping to find some people who had used them and what problems they have had with them.

Bill


----------



## Bill G (Nov 10, 2005)

Has anyone owned one ?


----------



## Bill G (Nov 10, 2005)

Has anyone owned one ?


----------

